

Building communications networks in the stratosphere - caxtine
https://code.facebook.com/posts/993520160679028

======
deanclatworthy
It's a crazy world we live in that you can go from building a social network
in your dorm, to funding aerospace tech.

That said, this looks amazing. It's fascinating seeing web technology
companies branch out into all kinds of other tech (e.g. Amazon doing drone
delivery, Google building autonomous vehicles).

